# NC TOGA this weekend!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

last year after this was over and I posted about it someone said they wished they had known. What is a TOGA you ask? It's a get together of people who use people powered sewing machines. Most of them are on the TreadleOn email loop but all are welcome! So it is happening this weekend. Thursday will be a trip to Mary Jo's, Long Creek Mills, and an antique sewing machine museum. Friday and Saturday will be spent at the church sewing......there will be classes. I think there's one on making tea towel aprons and cathedral windows. Or you can work on whatever. There will be food too! If anyone wants more info shoot me a pm and I will get you details!


----------

